# PubMed- A Very Low-carbohydrate Diet Improves Symptoms and Quality of Life in Diarrhea-Predominant Irritable Bowel Syndrome.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]Related Articles

*A Very Low-carbohydrate Diet Improves Symptoms and Quality of Life in Diarrhea-Predominant Irritable Bowel Syndrome.*

Clin Gastroenterol Hepatol. 2009 Mar 9;

Authors: Austin GL, Dalton CB, Hu Y, Morris CB, Hankins J, Weinland SR, Westman EC, Yancy WS, Drossman DA

BACKGROUND AND AIMS:: Patients with diarrhea-predominant IBS (IBS-D) anecdotally report symptom improvement after initiating a very low-carbohydrate diet (VLCD). This is the first study to prospectively evaluate a VLCD in IBS-D. METHODS:: Participants with moderate to severe IBS-D were provided a 2-week standard diet, then 4 weeks of a VLCD (20 grams of carbohydrates/day). A responder was defined as having adequate relief (AR) of gastrointestinal symptoms for 2 or more weeks during the VLCD. Changes in abdominal pain, stool habits, and quality of life (QOL) were also measured. RESULTS:: Of the 17 participants enrolled, 13 completed the study and all met the responder definition, with 10 (77%) reporting AR for all 4 VLCD weeks. Stool frequency decreased (2.6 +/- 0.8/day to 1.4 +/- 0.6/day; p<0.001). Stool consistency improved from diarrheal to normal form (Bristol Stool Score: 5.3 +/- 0.7 to 3.8 +/- 1.2; p<0.001). Pain scores and QOL measures significantly improved. Outcomes were independent of weight loss. CONCLUSION:: A VLCD provides adequate relief, and improves abdominal pain, stool habits, and quality of life in IBS-D.

PMID: 19281859 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

